

Unix tricks - Useful but unusual - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/65588/useful-unix-tricks
Here are a few Unix tricks you might not have seen before.
======
graywh
This article added nothing to my *Nix knowledge. It even gave bad advice to
'cat' a file and pipe it to 'grep' (which was also mentioned in the comments).

